# Got my first pair of Lycra shorts and have a practical question



## dana109 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey I wasn't sure where to put this so i just went to general discussion. 

I just got my first pair of higher end lycra shorts. I've used baggies before. I have fox midranger and fox attack (which i still may use over my lycra most of the time). I figured i've spent money on cheaper stuff with a crap chamois before and wanted to go all out. So I got a pair of sugoi RS Shorts. They are nice and they are comfortable and everything but i just went for my first ride with them and it left me with a practical question for the males here. Sorry if it is a bit crude but it's an honest question. 

What do you do with your junk in lycra shorts? If i stuff my stuff downward my testicles get in the way of my pedaling and it hurts, but if i pull everything up i have this bulge in the front of my shorts that I don't really want to show off. what do you do?


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

Stop bragging. 

Just ride however is comfortable, nobody cares about your junk on the trail. Just be careful what kind of bar you go into for beers afterward.


----------



## dana109 (Jul 15, 2008)

ha ha ha. 

I didn't mean to brag. 

I guess i'm just not comfortable with the lycra look yet. I feel so exposed.


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

Back in the day when I wore lycra " the boys' would be pulled up high to ride with me .
As far as the "bulge" goes ........That`s probably how I got my wife


----------



## Moustache rider (Jun 1, 2007)

Up high in front. It may feel funny at first but works out best in the long run. 
Don't worry about any unfashionable bulges. As long as they aren't in the back you are fine.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

"unfashionable" is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Swthrtsuzy (Sep 1, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> "unfashionable" is in the eye of the beholder.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Moustache rider (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm going to start wearing one of these when I go for a ride.


----------



## dana109 (Jul 15, 2008)

sherijumper said:


> Back in the day when I wore lycra " the boys' would be pulled up high to ride with me .
> As far as the "bulge" goes ........That`s probably how I got my wife


That's nice. My wife was laughing at my bulge when i tried them on.


----------



## Swthrtsuzy (Sep 1, 2008)

Moustache rider said:


> I'm going to start wearing one of these when I go for a ride.


Me too.


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

I predict this thread going downhill fast!


----------



## dana109 (Jul 15, 2008)

hasn't it already?


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

this is one of the lamest threads ever. the OP is way lame.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Ehh...I don't know about that.*



scoutcat said:


> this is one of the lamest threads ever. the OP is way lame.


It may have started lame, but it's getting better. Where else would we have learned about this valuable "secret" piece of male underwear to boost our sagging egos and sagging anatomy? Women have padded bras, why can't we have some padded...uh...well, you know.:lol:

Seriously though, I cannot imagine the delicate psyche of the guy who feels the need to wear those...uh...fake "man toe". I hope the ad is a joke.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

dana109 said:


> Hey I wasn't sure where to put this so i just went to general discussion.
> 
> I just got my first pair of higher end lycra shorts. I've used baggies before. I have fox midranger and fox attack (which i still may use over my lycra most of the time). I figured i've spent money on cheaper stuff with a crap chamois before and wanted to go all out. So I got a pair of sugoi RS Shorts. They are nice and they are comfortable and everything but i just went for my first ride with them and it left me with a practical question for the males here. Sorry if it is a bit crude but it's an honest question.
> 
> What do you do with your junk in lycra shorts? If i stuff my stuff downward my testicles get in the way of my pedaling and it hurts, but if i pull everything up i have this bulge in the front of my shorts that I don't really want to show off. what do you do?


Stuffing it down does not work for me for the reasons you stated. I never thought much about it, I guess it sticks up or to the side. Yeah, there is a bulge, but whatever, it should not be a surprise to anyone that I have a penis. I don't get much wood when riding so it is not that big an issue. Of course, I'm 42, and can control that pretty easily. When I was 17 this could have been a problem if there was a hot woman around.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I wrap mine around my waist. It provides functional support for my camelbak and keeps me from crushing things on the saddle.


----------



## roox911 (May 28, 2008)

up and to the left.. always the left.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

roox911 said:


> up and to the left.. always the left.


Awww...that's only because you're right handed.


----------



## RoyDean (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

TNC said:


> Awww...that's only because you're right handed.


Hmmm, I'm seeing an interesting correlational study to be done here. There is a PhD in this for somebody. Not me, but somebody.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

nachomc said:


> I wrap mine around my waist. It provides functional support for my camelbak and keeps me from crushing things on the saddle.


thread over.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

RoyDean said:


>


I'm pretty sure that is photoshopped, but it still cracks me up.


----------



## dana109 (Jul 15, 2008)

scoutcat said:


> this is one of the lamest threads ever. the OP is way lame.


:thumbsup:

mmkay


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

kapusta said:


> I'm pretty sure that is photoshopped, but it still cracks me up.


There is a good reason bike shorts are usually black.


----------



## lampy29 (Oct 16, 2008)

RoyDean said:


>


This shot always comes up on lycra threads. You can tell what religion they are.


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*shorts*



RoyDean said:


>


I knew this was coming!


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

Perhaps if you try bibs, the unsightly bulges will diminish. I sure seems to have worked for me (also notice my SPD compatible Burkenstock knock-offs):


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Moustache rider said:


> I'm going to start wearing one of these when I go for a ride.


Ha ha haw! Can you put those on backwards?

That'd be a great gag for some hot chick to wear. Skirt up and WHOA!!!


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

I say this is a very timely posting of this picture, as it represents a perfect response to the OP's question, giving a pictorial of the many different options he can choose for what to do with his junk. 



RoyDean said:


>


----------



## DedGuyRidin (May 19, 2007)

RoyDean said:


>


Great, now I got beer all over my keyboard! :lol:

Just marinate your cash and prizes in cold water for a few minutes before you don the nut-huggers. That should shrink the wedding vegetables enough so you don't "print" through.

If that doesn't work, try 30 minutes in ice water, but be warned, the effects may be irreversible.


----------



## Halfrican (Sep 5, 2008)

It took me a couple rides with constant adjustments before I realized the horror...you don't wear underwear under lycra shorts. It was like I was just unplugged from the matrix. So instead I wear them as underwear under cargo shorts. I don't like the idea of going commando.


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

You don't under baggies either, for that matter. At least not if you use ones with a chamois in them.


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

i take my junk off and keep it in my camelbak until the ride is over. well, a guy can dream can't he?


----------



## spookyload (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## ddraewwg (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks for the laughs.....I needed it.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Good thread!
FWIW, I don´t use lycras, I just don´t like it´s looks. 
And I think that in the event of a fall, a thick short might protect me better than lycras.


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

Psycho Marco said:


> Good thread!
> FWIW, I don´t use lycras, I just don´t like it´s looks.
> And I think that in the event of a fall, a thick short might protect me better than lycras.


+1, I don't really agree with the use of lycra in mountain biking.


----------



## Swthrtsuzy (Sep 1, 2008)

fop1 said:


> +1, I don't really agree with the use of lycra in mountain biking.


What's there to agree or disagree with? I disagree with fat ladies wearing lycra/spandex to Walmart, but they do anyway. At least mountain biking is a logical activity to utilize the stuff for, and if you don't like it, you don't have to wear it.


----------



## Don Despacio (Jan 13, 2004)

TNC said:


> Seriously though, I cannot imagine the delicate psyche of the guy who feels the need to wear those...uh...fake "man toe". I hope the ad is a joke.


Nope:

http://www.topdrawers.com/gear/big-boy-enhancer.html


----------



## Johnny M (Jan 30, 2004)

Moustache rider said:


>


Am I the only one who thinks this is awfully small for its intended purpose? My 10 year old packs more heat.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Lycra shorts rule for keeping "The Boys" under control.Do us all a favor and throw on a pair of modesty shorts.Surf shorts work great .


----------



## DeweyJuice (Mar 22, 2009)

Lycra/spandex is ok if its black. Other colors provide unnecessary details.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Please stop!?


----------



## Flytime (Aug 20, 2007)

Go back to the baggie shorts please


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

With the lycra, pull your junk up high in front, like a jockstrap would hold 'em (btw, this was the original intended use for the jockstrap!); while I never worried one way or the other about 'showing off', my riding bud got a nickname with my nieces (they named him this when they were teens) that I still don't dare tell him.

They call him 'Babyd!ck".

I got my first pair while still married, and my wife's first comment was: "You're not going out in public like that, are you?" Her second was: "I LIKE what it does for your package."


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

DeweyJuice said:


> Lycra/spandex is ok if its black. Other colors provide unnecessary details.


Once again... unnecessary is such a subjective term...


----------



## Apex (Mar 6, 2005)

Baggies over the lycra and you're all good.


----------



## BicyclePartsWholesaler (Apr 9, 2009)

Always use black Licra!


----------

